# Antenna help



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got a new antenna and didn't think this would be an issue but I am having a really hard time finding a way to mount the thing because of the connection and don't really want to order parts just to hope they work. Any advice would be appreciated!

This is what I have: Stainless Steel SL16-male HH-9000 mobile antenna 125cm antenna.









What I want is an "L" shaped bracket like the mirror mounts, a mirror mount bracket is fine, I will mount it on my truck tool box.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

The most common stuff for vehicles is CB stuff, so you might want to browse:

http://www.walcottcb.com/

For HAM gear there is an outfit called MFJ that has lots of connectors and the conversion pieces when the bits you have use differing connectors:

http://www.mfjenterprises.com


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Geek999, I saw reviews on the antenna so there has to be away to connect it but I haven't found it, I assumed that there was some standardization for attachment to coax, I'm sure you know what "assume" stands for. Most of these sites don't even recognize "sl-16" as anything


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Thanks Geek999, I saw reviews on the antenna so there has to be away to connect it but I haven't found it, I assumed that there was some standardization for attachment to coax, I'm sure you know what "assume" stands for. Most of these sites don't even recognize "sl-16" as anything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


There are about a half dozen standards for antenna connectors, not to mention all the male to male or female to female combinations you can wind up with. Conversion pieces are available. I've purchased from MFJ. I've seen them at Hamfests. You can even find them on Amazon if you know the correct search terms.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

On eBay there are several SL-16 connectors, this being one:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281282724335?nav=SEARCH
It looks to me like what this would take would be wiring the coax into this piece, not really sure why there appears to be threads in the 90 degree offshoot.
It appears that this would go into the whole on the mount and the antenna would screw down on top.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link sgtusmc98, I can use a couple of those. I would suspect the threaded 90 deg offshoot is for screwing the coax into without soldering or crimping.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

zimmy said:


> Thanks for the link sgtusmc98, I can use a couple of those. I would suspect the threaded 90 deg offshoot is for screwing the coax into without soldering or crimping.


Thank you for suspecting, I don't know much about the ham stuff but trying and you often fall before you walk, got two radios and can't hook the antenna to the Mobil and can't connect a j-pole to a hand held because of connector issues but just ordered parts for both so we will guess and check but anyway I'll learn something! But it is frustrating!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## jerryk959 (Oct 27, 2013)

I am using a stake pocket mount from these guys: https://breedlovemounts.com/
I have a outbacker Perth HF antenna and the mount works great.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you jerryk959 for that link, I am a bit excited, I believe it was BKT that suggested a slim Jim antenna and I got it, took a while but finally made contact proving the radio worked, the repeater is 12 miles away and with the slim Jim hanging out the window the Baofeng can get there, most of my communications have been with a different repeater 22 miles away through echolink. I haven't been able to get to it yet with the radio but still trying! All fun anyway!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## koldsteel (Apr 3, 2013)

That connector looks very close to a PL-259.

Www.dxengineering.com is a good place for connectors also.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## koldsteel (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a 1/2 wave NMO antenna on a mag-mount. With my Baofeng in my truck, I can hit repeaters 35 miles away with a good signal. No mountains here but not flatlands either.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

My next closest repeater is 22 miles, haven't hit it yet but my antenna is on the south side of the house and that repeater is west, don't know how much that matters but I am going to put an antenna on the chimney, that will get it up another 20' or so and get it where the house isn't blocking it. I want to make sure I got the right antenna though because it won't be easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry some repetition in that last post, forgot about the previous!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

